# Epromspeicherkarte über PCMCIA ansprechen?



## kiestumpe (15 Dezember 2006)

Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem die Speicherkarten über eine PCMCIA-Schnittstelle gelesen/beschrieben werden können, als alternative zum Siemens-PG?
Hab nen Dell-Laptop und ein MC 952/1 MB Karte aus ner 400'er CPU.


----------

